# Notebook zum CSS,PTP und Sims3 spielen



## Suppensimon (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo @all,
ich möchte mir einen Laptop kaufen und bräuchte eure Hilfe,als Neuling, weil ich mir nicht einig werde welcher Laptop den der Richtige ist.
Meine Anforderungen wären das CSS und PTP auf jeden Fall flüssig mit den vollen Einstellungen laufen. Sims3 müsste einfach nur flüssig laufen. Andere Spiele werden nicht gespielt, weil dafür eine PS3 im Haus ist. 
Ansonsten wird der Laptop noch zum Office arbeiten und I-Net verwendet.
Mein preislicher Bereich wäre so zwischen 700-900 Euro.

MFG Simon


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2009)

wie mobil soll der sein? akku wichtig? is halt de frage, ob lieber 15,4 oder 17 zoll.



ansonsten werf ich das mal in den raum: Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Edira

gute CPU, die graka reicht auch locker (wobei ich grad nicht weiß, was PTP is ^^ ), lange akkudauer, für noteboks mit 500GB ne sehr große festplatte - und samsung is ne gute firma.


----------



## Suppensimon (29. Juli 2009)

Momentan ist der Akku noch nicht wichtig. Wird daheim zum zocken und ansonsten für unterwegs nur für office benutzt. 15 oder 16 Zoll wäre gut. 17 zoll ist vielleicht ein bisschen groß^^.
PTP heißt ausgeschrieben Pro Train Perfect ist eine Bahnsimulation^^. Ähnlich dem MS Train Simulator.
Vom Samsung R522 hab ich schon gehört. Sieht gut aus. Hab mal auf der Website geguckt. Da hab ich gerade noch eins entdeckt was auch net schlecht aussieht. Das Samsung R620
R620-Aura P8600 Sanija R-Serie Notebooks
Was ist mit dem? Welches ist besser? Von der Preis-Leistung?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2009)

also, das sanija hat ne bessere CPU und is halt was größer, die graka dürfte die gleiche sein (bei der 4650 hängt es auch sehr vom graka-RAM ab, wie gut die am ende is). 

es kostet aber halt auch direkt über 200€ mehr - so viel besser is das aber nicht.... wobei es das wohl NOCH gar nicht zu kaufen gibt, d.h. wenn es dann doch nur ~850€ kosten wird im freien handel, dann könnt man das überlegen...


für deine zwecke würde das edira aber schon mehr als reichen. wenn du jetzt was sehr CPU-lastiges oft machst, würd sich das teurere vlt "lohnen", aber sonst eigentlich nicht. die CPU im edira is auch schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Suppensimon (30. Juli 2009)

Ne momentan soll nix aufwendiges gemacht werden damit, außer Spielen. Ich glabue ich werde mir dann den Edira holen^^.  
Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Ursinho (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir auch ein gutes Notebook zum Spielen kaufen.
Ich suche schon wie wild und habe mich dafür extra hier angemeldet.
Die Spiele die ich spielen möchte, sind in etwa die gleichen wie deine, Suppensimon.

Das Edira finde ich auch interessant. Aber ich habe in einem Euronics Heft einen Acer Aspire 6930G-644G50MN (aber auch noch viele viele andere interessante Notebooks) gefunden. Ich bin ein Anfänger in Sachen Comuter-Technik, aber die meisten und nach meines Wissens wichtigsten Sachen sind gleich, zB.:

- gleicher Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo T6400 (2x 2,0Ghz)
- gleicher Arbeitsspeicher: 4096MB
- gleiche Festplattengröße: 500GB
- gleiche Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD 4650 

Ansonsten gibt es noch viele andere Sachen:

- WebCam
- WLAN
- 5 in 1 Kartenleser
- 16'' TFT HD Display 16:9 (1366*768 Pixel)
- Vista Home Premium
- Microsoft Works
- Euronics Multimedia-Suite
- und eine 2 Jahres Garantie vom Hersteller

 Der Preis ist mit 699€ auch noch ganze 50 Euro billiger und man bekommt ein neues Spiel dazu, Anno 1404 (brandneu, aktueller Preis ~50 Euro).

Ist das Acer besser?

[Link zum Euronics-Shop]
Acer Aspire 6930G-644G50MN inklusive Anno 1404 Stragtegiespiel (OEM) - Notebooks - 16" Notebooks MEGA COMPANY - Ahaus

geht aber nur noch bis zum 7.8. !

Gruß Ursinho

PS: Danke Herrboy, für deine vielen Beiträge. Ich habe schon sehr viel hier gelesen zu Fragen um den Notebook-Kauf und einiges dabei gelernt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2009)

also, die 4650m im acer hat wahrscheinlich nur DDR2, aber trotzdem würd die gut reichen. das samsung wäre halt sicher noch schneller, vlt. so 10-15%, aber dafür sparst du 50€ und noch die versandkosten, hast nen laden direkt vor ort, falls was ist, und du bekommst ein wirklich schönes spiel dazu.

ps: thx


----------



## Ursinho (30. Juli 2009)

Also im Heft werben die mi ''superschnelle HD 4650 Grafik'' ^^
steht allerdings nicht dabei ob DDR2 oder 3...

könnte man damit auch cod 4 spielen?

danke für die antwort ^^


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2009)

selbst mit der langsameren variante kannst du locker CoD4 spielen. vlt. nicht alles auf max, aber die karte ist im schlechtestens falle 25-30% besser als die in meinem notebook, mit dem ich gute auf mittel spielen kann.


und das mit "superschnell" im prospekt is immer so ne sache. für notebooks is das schon ne bessere karte, so obere mittelklasse, und für den 0815-kunden ist die sogar megaschnell. für nen gamer verglichen selbst mit seinem alten PC, der heute neu 500€ kosten würde, aber ne absolut lahme ente


----------



## Ursinho (30. Juli 2009)

hehe  na dann werde ich mal mit meinem vater drüber reden 

ja dass die im prospekt immer ******* labern, is mir klar 

nagut ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für deine tipps!
ich muss immer wieder staunen, dass du über alles sogut informiert bist ^^

besten dank
ursinho


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2009)

naja, ich les halt viel und hab ein paar links mit benchmarks usw.


----------



## Ursinho (30. Juli 2009)

ach genau benchmarks.. wusste ich einmal was das bedeutet, muss ich mir nochmal durchlesen 

ich fange jetzt auch an computerbild zulesen. da wird einiges erklärt - sogar verständlich ^^ 

weißt du wo mam am billigsten eine roccat kone mouse bekommt?
so eine möchte ich mir evtl zulegen.


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

Ursinho schrieb:


> Also im Heft werben die mi ''superschnelle HD 4650 Grafik'' ^^



Ich erinnere an den Artikel in der letzten (vorletzten?) PCGH, in dem es auch darum ging, was die Zeitschriften so versprechen und was sie davon einhalten (=


so far


----------



## Ursinho (31. Juli 2009)

In diesem Prospekt von Euronics gibt es noch ein vergleichbares Notebook, auf das mich mein Vater aufmerksam gemacht hat (er fand das Acer aber auch nicht schlecht^^).

Das ist ein Packard Bell Easynote LJ61-SB-015GE. Es kostet ebenfalls 699€  (im Internet nicht billiger zu bekommen) und ist auch von der Ausstattung recht gleich. Packard Bell Easynote LJ61-SB-015GE - Notebooks - 17" Notebooks MEGA COMPANY - Ahaus
Hier die wichtigsten Sachen:

- AMD Turion X2 RM-74 Dual-Core Prozessor (2x 2,20 Ghz)  (0,20 Ghz mehr)
- 4096MB RAM (gleich)
- 500GB Festplatte (gleich)
- ATi Radeon 4650 HD Grafikkarte (gleich)

Das Notebook hat aber mit 17,3'', 1.3'' mehr als das Acer mit 16''. Zudem ist es ein HD + TFT Display (1600*900)

Von den anderen Sachen her ist es auch gleich.

WLAN, WebCam, Cardreader usw. wie beim Acer. Aber das Acer hat noch einen eSATA-Anschluss und das Packard Bell keinen. Mein Vater sagte dies sei für eine externe Festplatte gut, da dann die Übertragung genau so gut sei wie eine integrierte. Das wäre nicht schlecht, weil wir auf LAN-Party öfter mal was über die Externe machen.

Leider, leider, leider ist kein Anno 1404 drauf .

Was wäre nun besser?

Das große Packard Bell,
oder das Acer mit eSATA-Anschluss und Anno 1404 (~50€) ???

Ich tendiere eher zum Packard Bell da es ein Stückchen breiter ist. 

Was sagt ihr?

Gruß Ursinho


----------



## midnight (31. Juli 2009)

Ursinho schrieb:


> Das Notebook hat aber mit 17,3'', 1.3'' mehr als das Acer mit 16''. Zudem ist es ein HD + TFT Display (1600*900)



Da ist nix mit HD. FULLHD ist 1920x1080.

Ich würd das Acer nehmen. Mit zunehmender Auflösung musst du mit den Details runtergehen, weil spielen auf nicht nativer Auflösung macht echt keinen Spaß! Außerdem würd ich im Laptop (aktuell zumindest) IMMER zu Intel greifen. Die 200MHz sind wumpe.

so far


----------



## Ursinho (31. Juli 2009)

ok danke für deine hilfe^^

stimmt.. hab keine lust, aufwendigere spiele auf low zuspielen ~.~

warum steht denn da 'HD' ? also ist deiner meinung nach da nix HD, sondern ein normaler TFT-display?

Gruß Ursinho


----------



## Kadauz (31. Juli 2009)

HD heißt doch nur "High Definition". Ist nur Marketing und will wahrscheinlich sagen, dass man darauf HD Material anschauen kann.


----------



## midnight (31. Juli 2009)

Ja das kannste aber auf beiden! Ordentlich gucken, sollte man aber auf 1920x1080 

so far


----------



## Ursinho (31. Juli 2009)

Ok wieder was gelernt^^

Also jetzt 3 NBs die in der engeren Auswahl sind:

Acer Aspire 6930G-644G50MN Acer Aspire 6930G-644G50MN inklusive Anno 1404 Stragtegiespiel (OEM) - Notebooks - 16" Notebooks MEGA COMPANY - Ahaus

Acer Aspire 7738G-654G50MN Media Markt. Acer Aspire 7738G-654G50MN. Top-Notebooks bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.

Packard Bell Packard Bell Easynote LJ61-SB-015GE - Notebooks - 17" Notebooks MEGA COMPANY - Ahaus

Aber welchen jetzt?

Gruß Ursino


----------



## Ursinho (6. August 2009)

Hiho,

also ist es nun das Acer Aspire 6930G geworden 

Es scheint recht gut zusein. Konnte es aber noch nicht richtig testen, da ich Hardware probleme habe. Ich habe die Probeversion von McAfee drauf. Aber ich bestehe auf Kaspersky Security. Diese will aber nicht arbeiten, weil es noch eine Datei gibt, die ich nicht finden, und damit auch nicht löschen kann. Die Datei heißt McAfee Internet Security Suite with Siteadvisor 2008.
Ich kann sie nicht finden  hat jemand ne Idee wie ich sie finden und löschen könnte? Ich werde jetzt gleich ein bissel in Google forschen, vllt find ich was.

Gruß Ursinho


----------



## Ursinho (6. August 2009)

Hehe da fragt man einmal Onkel Google und schwub sofort die richtigen Infos^^


----------

